# [ODMP] Danville Police Department, Virginia ~ November 11, 2005



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Danville Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 11, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17957*


----------

